# Meyer E-60 fluid



## Uncle Barnaby (Nov 26, 2003)

Hey Guys
While browsing this site I notice people debating
between using Meyer fluid or transmission fluid.
I was just wondering because since I bought
this plow E-60(4th year) I've been using Hydraulic
jack fluid. It has never had a problem.
Does anyone think there should be a problem?
Thanks 
UB


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

stick to hydraulic fluid add some rubbing achcol to it or mystery oil its find i never froze my e47 change those pump screens


----------



## tovoninc (Nov 1, 2001)

Viscosity at low temperature (slows plow action) and icing in the fluid are the two concerns beyond fluid compatability with the seals. If it works continue to use it. I have switched from Arctic blue to tranny fluid this year. We'll see how well this works for me.


----------



## Boots_R_On (Nov 26, 2003)

Meyer oil already has an anti-icing agent in it.


----------



## tovoninc (Nov 1, 2001)

Boots, I agree with your statement.


here's a dumb question: transmission fluid runs in small lines from the tranny to the radiator. during really cold weather wouldn't it freeze if there was moisture in the fluid? If it did freeze how would the tranny operate? sluggish, hot due to no flow to the radiator, not at all? The lines are far enough away from the engine they may never warm up and thaw out if frozen.


----------



## Boots_R_On (Nov 26, 2003)

Depends on what your driving. I know that a 2003 will not tend to do that. What do you think? Thats like asking me if a tree falls in the woods and there is no one around, does it make a noise.


----------



## tovoninc (Nov 1, 2001)

well, if a tree fell and stopped the flow of your tranny fluid to the radiator I think you'd hear noise....that of an overheating tranmission grinding to a stop 


like I said this is just a question. are the deicing agents in the high $$ fluids a marketing thing or reality. I have been buying the Arctic Blue for years but wanted to try regular transmission fluid to see what would happen.

welcome to plowsite.
:waving:


----------



## yellowpoly (Nov 27, 2003)

My local distributor went to a Meyer service school and said that Meyer fluid is made by Castrol and is really quality stuff. I guess that they also make a flush and storage fluid that is supposed to be good too.


----------



## Boots_R_On (Nov 26, 2003)

Keep o.e.m. in your equipment.
Use what the directions say unless your stuck.


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

We made the switch last year to Arctic blue fluid after previously using Dexron III, we notice a difference as the night went on, the fluid didn't seem to slow the pump down. The ATF seemed to as it got cold and frozen. The blue fluid is not that much more expensive than atf, so to me it makes good sense. Not to mention, if there is a blue puddle under the truck, you know what is leaking.


----------



## Boots_R_On (Nov 26, 2003)

Meyers and Buyers is BLUE.


----------

